
Announcing CaffeineScript (BETA) – Streamlining JavaScript Beyond CoffeeScript - shanebdavis
https://github.com/caffeine-suite/caffeine-script
======
genui
I was a fan of CoffeeScript, and disappointed to see it stagnate. Excited to
give this a try.

